# Advice for beginner Tarantula owner? Getting my first Tarantula



## Tarantuloid (Jun 2, 2012)

I've worked with tarantulas at many of my previous jobs, and have owned many exotic reptiles in my time. However, this will be my first time actually owning a tarantula and I thought talking directly with experienced owners may be the best solution. I have my eyes on the common rose hair, even though they aren't as entertaining to watch, they seem to be the easiest to maintain.

I originally wanted a Mexican Red Knee, but the prices are quite high and PETCO did order a few, but unfortunately, they were shipped Cobalt Blue tarantulas instead...

Can you give me pointers on the best species and what the maintenance is caring for one? I want to make sure I'm completely prepared.


----------



## khaos (Jun 2, 2012)

My first was an adult (6"+) G pulchripes. She has been awesome. She is always out, climbing around and bulldozing her substrate. She is not "pet rock" like at all. Very gentle, and easy to take care of. Care is very similar to G rosea, as they are from the same family. I definitely recommend going with a female for your first, if at all possible, because you may well get attached (I did  and females live much longer than males.


----------



## Archeadus (Jun 2, 2012)

My first T was a rose hair and they are extremely easy to take care of, and yes at times they can get some what lackluster to watch over some other species, but fun none the less. For best species that really is all what you're looking for and is a general opinion for everyone. I have a g. rosea, b. smithi, a. versi., and a h. lividum, and they are all fairly easy to care for. The only thing making the h. lividum easier to care for is because it is still a sling, once it gets older then I guess I will have a more difficult time dealing with it but oh well . Find a T that you will really like and enjoy having, read up on how to care for it, set up an enclosure depending on the size you are trying to get, then get that T. There are also many breeders on these forums that you can buy slings from and watch your T grow, and will also be less expensive buying them younger than older/mature. But, if it ends up coming down to the G. Rosea or B. Smithi, in my opinion I would go with the B. Smithi, they are more entertaining to watch ime because basically my g. rosea has become a pet rock


----------



## le-thomas (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldn't suggest getting one from petco, but anyways, there are quite a few good beginner species. The rose hairs are extremely easy to take care of, and Brachypelma smithi (mexican red knee) are apparently a great beginner spider as well. I've never kept one, though.
Avicularia avicuaria and Grammostola pulchripes are also great first tarantulas. The pulchripes was my first, and I now have 27 tarantulas


----------



## hamhock 74 (Jun 2, 2012)

Read through this as it acts as a FAQ for new hobbyists: 
http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?153508-Beginner-info-READ-before-posting

and then hang tight until one of our resident experts, Stan Schultz, gives you a quick run down.

Welcome to AB.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 2, 2012)

I appreciate the advice, strangely enough, rose hair tarantulas are very scarce around here. No pet stores even carry them except for the independent one I go to, and they only have two. Petsmart doesn't carry tarantulas and petco only has the cobalt blue and the pink toes.


----------



## kelvintheiah (Jun 2, 2012)

any brachypelma or any grammostola specie spider.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 2, 2012)

So do you think the Chilean Rose Hair will bea  good choice? Better than the Mexican Red Knee?


----------



## RS4guy (Jun 2, 2012)

The question is would you prefer an arboreal or terrestrial T? I tend to feel arboreals are a bit more fun due to the webbing up they do, but that's just me. Most Avic's are great beginners, along with the terrestrials mentioned above. Pretty much all of the ones mentioned so far are good beginners, and any would be a good choice for you.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 2, 2012)

When I did go to PETCO to check out their tarantulas to see if they had the one I was looking for, they had one rather tiny pink toe tarantula. People were telling me the pink toes are more fun to watch but harder to take of and more prone to biting than the rose hairs.


----------



## meghanbe (Jun 2, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> When I did go to PETCO to check out their tarantulas to see if they had the one I was looking for, they had one rather tiny pink toe tarantula. People were telling me the pink toes are more fun to watch but harder to take of and more prone to biting than the rose hairs.


Whoever told you that doesn't know much about Avicularia--or G. rosea.  

G. rosea (rose hair) are known for being a bit unpredictable, temperament-wise. Avics (pink toes) are generally more skittish than terrestrials like the G. rosea, but they're definitely not prone to bite. In fact, I'm guessing it's much rarer than a bite from a G. rosea (check out the Bite Reports section on this forum for comparison!)


----------



## kelvintheiah (Jun 2, 2012)

just get what you want but in my opinion its good to choose T's from brachy or grammostola specie. there's nothing wrong in getting avics be sure to research on how to care for that spidey.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 2, 2012)

Maybe I didn't word that correctly, they said that the pink toe is faster, more skittish, and generally more easily startled than the rose hairs. They almost convinced me to buy the cobalt blue the first day I went there, they told me it would turn into a beautiful shade of blue (it's young so it's still brownish) and I thought it might be interesting.

However, I waited until I got home and googled the species and read about how cobalt blue tarantulas are among the most aggressive.


----------



## The Weed Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> Maybe I didn't word that correctly, they said that the pink toe is faster, more skittish, and generally more easily startled than the rose hairs. They almost convinced me to buy the cobalt blue the first day I went there, they told me it would turn into a beautiful shade of blue (it's young so it's still brownish) and I thought it might be interesting.
> 
> However, I waited until I got home and googled the species and read about how cobalt blue tarantulas are among the most aggressive.


True but when they are slings or juveniles they are a little more less defensive. My SECOND tarantula was a 5" female Cobalt Blue and damn are they defensive and fast, but they are beauties when they are adult females. This species is a burrowing species and need at least 6" of substrate. Some say there "pet holes" I disagree mine comes out at night all the time.


----------



## Archeadus (Jun 3, 2012)

The Weed Man said:


> True but when they are slings or juveniles they are a little more less defensive. My SECOND tarantula was a 5" female Cobalt Blue and damn are they defensive and fast, but they are beauties when they are adult females. This species is a burrowing species and need at least 6" of substrate. Some say there "pet holes" I disagree mine comes out at night all the time.


Totally agree with ya there, my cobalt blue does the same thing. It waits until it is very still and is dark, about 5-10 minutes later its walking around the outside of its burrow. Such a cute T imo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 3, 2012)

When I googled the Cobalt Blue I was amazed by the coloring they have once they mature, the petstore was saying they most likely won't sell it due to it's aggressive nature, but who knows? o:


----------



## The Weed Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Archeadus said:


> Totally agree with ya there, my cobalt blue does the same thing. It waits until it is very still and is dark, about 5-10 minutes later its walking around the outside of its burrow. Such a cute T imo


Cute T indeed but very defensive lol. When I first brought her home and tried to get her in her in enclosure she was in a 30 minute threat posture and when I proded her again she bolted at lightning speed out of the enclosure and almost on to my hand.


----------



## Vespula (Jun 3, 2012)

Tarantulas in the genus Aphonopelma are also great beginner tarantulas. Pretty docile lovely tarantulas, in my opinion.


----------



## The Weed Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> When I googled the Cobalt Blue I was amazed by the coloring they have once they mature, the petstore was saying they most likely won't sell it due to it's aggressive nature, but who knows? o:


I don't get why they wouldn't sell. Don't they want money??? A lot of other petstores sell them no problem but they do warn you that they are agressive and they have potent venom. If you end up with one just treat it as if it bites you, you are going to die  and you'll be fine lol.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 3, 2012)

The main problem is nobody really has much experience when it comes to tarantulas and scorpions, I remember asking several employees and none of them had personal experience. One manager was the one that told me that the spider probably wouldn't sell due to it's aggressive nature, so maybe she has experience.

Haha well I appreciate all the tips from everyone, I've been very excited about getting a tarantula! I was a little scared at first due to stories I've heard about consistantly being bit and the hairs blinding people, but I wanted to ask more people with experience. I can honestly say I chose tarantulas because I enjoy insects and arachnids the most, and I wanted a pet that is low maintenance and small enough to take with me when I move out.


----------



## sbullet (Jun 3, 2012)

Make sure to keep several vials of Anti-venom in your refrigerator at ALL times.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 3, 2012)

Where can I get anti-venom?


----------



## Vespula (Jun 3, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> Where can I get anti-venom?


Don't listen to him. He's messing with you. Tarantula venom doesn't require any antivenom. And the species you're condsidering are unlikely to bite anyway.


----------



## Bugmom (Jun 3, 2012)

Vespula said:


> Tarantulas in the genus Aphonopelma are also great beginner tarantulas. Pretty docile lovely tarantulas, in my opinion.


I second this. My Aphonopelmas have been incredibly docile. Not once have they ever showed any aggression or so much as reared up at me. The one I have now will walk right onto my hand if I put it in her tank. Even my 9-year-old daughter is at ease with her, and that spider is twice the size of her hand.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank god haha I was like I have to have anti venom now?!


----------



## Nikki1984 (Jun 3, 2012)

Look on the websites of some reputable online breeders ( check the review section on the forum) and see what they have so you can see and read up on your options. My personal fav  for low cost beginner Ts is the Brachypelma albopilosum. If you found a T you liked I'm sure you could find someone in the Houston area on here to put in an order with and save on shipping costs.


----------



## Tarantuloid (Jun 3, 2012)

One more thing,I recently came across a Mexican Red Rump Tarantula, do you think they would be better than getting a Chilean Rose Hair?


----------



## The Weed Man (Jun 3, 2012)

Tarantuloid said:


> One more thing,I recently came across a Mexican Red Rump Tarantula, do you think they would be better than getting a Chilean Rose Hair?


Yes just because they are more active and you can handle them but that brachypelma is very skittish. They don't hesitate to kick hair just remeber that. I would go with a B. albopilosum because they are very docile and rarely kick hair. IMO just go with a Brachypelma or Grammostola species.


----------



## Stan Schultz (Jun 22, 2012)

All right, so I'm playing catch-up again! I'm retired, a *snowbird*, and live in a motorhome.


(Me in the Sonora Desert last March. Click on the thumbnail to see a larger version. Click that version to see the original.)

And, I travel a lot. I'm currently in the mountains of British Columbia. And, the Mounties get really upset when they see me typing on the computer at the same time I'm driving up some winding mountain road. They just don't appreciate efficiency! :sarcasm:


(South end of Columbia Lake, the headwaters of the mighty Columbia River.

So, I'm late and playing catch-up. Sorry.

Anyway, while "Tarantuloid" really isn't precisely a newbie, I'm going to treat he/she as such just so we can start at a good spot and build from there. Stand by while I load the canned, newbie message.


[size=+1]*HEY PEOPLE! WE'VE GOT ANOTHER NEWBIE HERE!*[/SIZE]​
Cue the mariachis and the confetti. Let's start the party!   

Tarantuloid, do not be offended! I've been messing with tarantulas longer than most people on this forum have been alive, and I still consider myself a newbie. I'm just having a little fun with you. 


Okay, let's get down to business. First, the pleasantries:

[SIZE=+1]*"Welcome to the hobby!"

"Welcome to these forums!"*[/size]


Now, to get you started on the right foot I urge you to read the following webpages.

*Stan's Rant* - A little initial boost in the right direction. *READ AND HEED THE WARNINGS! READ THE BOOKS!*

*Myths, Misconceptions, and Mistakes Perpetuated by Tarantula Enthusiasts* - A growing list of bad information in the hobby. *Be sure to explore all the links.*

And since you may be getting a Chilean rose tarantula (_Grammostola rosea_) you definitely should also read *Care and Husbandry of the Chilean Rose Tarantula* - How *NOT* to let your Chilean rose tarantula drive you to the funny farm!

Additional Thoughts:

_The Search Function:_
Don't take this as a criticism, but if you don't already know about it, please learn to use the *Search* function at the top of the page. It'll save us all a lot of time and effort. Most novices and even many seasoned enthusiasts fail to appreciate that 95+% of all problems and questions have already been addressed, sometimes _ad nauseam_, on these forums. All you need do is look for the discussions.

_A Basic Operating Principle:_
If you can't find an answer to your concern using the *Search* function (after all, search engines are far from perfect), by all means ask us. Remember,

*"The only dumb questions are the ones you don't ask."
"And, dumb questions are always easier to deal with than dumb mistakes!"*


*Fire away!

"We aims to please."*


_Lastly, has no one told you?_

[size=+2]*THE TARANTULA KEEPER'S LAMENT*

*Like those potato chips,

you can't have just one!*



*You've been warned!*​[/size]

(And, we offer a tip of the ol' hat and our profound thanks to the *Frito-Lay Company* for institutionalizing the progenitor of this little joke.)

RE: FIRST TARANTULA: Everybody has their own favorite, I have several. Each kind of "newbie's best" tarantula has its good points and its not-so-good. Whatever kind you settle on, remember that it will probably not be the last one you'll get, so it's not necessarily a lifetime decision. (Well, since some of them live 30+ years, I guess it could be!) And, if you decide you don't like the one you picked, there are lots of us who'll be glad to help relieve you of the burden. 

Having said that, I know for a fact that you're going to love them all!

RE: CARE AND MAINTENANCE: This depends on how old/large the tarantula is, and what kind it is. And, it's far too big a topic to cover here. (Recently, one of my posts was rejected by the forum because it was too big! Who me? Gabby? Nah!) *READ AND HEED THE WARNINGS! READ THE BOOKS!* Do the searches. Read the webpages. Follow the forums. *IGNORE THE CARE SHEETS!*

RE: ONE LAST THOUGHT: As a group, tarantulas are very resilient and adaptable. If you can just get their conditions someplace in the ballpark most will do just fine. The care regimens that I suggest were developed using hundreds to maybe thousands of newbies as guinea pigs over a period spanning more than 40 years. It's pretty much bullet proof. As you read the forums and even other books, you'll see people recommending different care schemes. For the time being, until you get to know your tarantula, how to care for it, and what to expect, use my system only. (And, I'm not saying that because I have a huge ego. I *DO* apparently have a huge ego, or why would I be doing this anyway? But, in this case the two issues aren't correlated.) I want you to learn about these amazing creatures without killing your first one. After you've gained some experience you can try anything you like that seems even a little reasonable. But, first you need to know what "reasonable" is!

A final dictum to remember: [size=+1]*SIMPLE IS BETTER!*[/size] Learn how to care for the tarantula before you try to keep it in a toy utopia style terrarium. Use only a very few furnishings: water dish, something for it to hide in, one ornament to keep *YOUR* interest up. (The tarantula couldn't care less.) If your tarantula is nearly full grown, try giving it a well washed ping pong ball to play with! The more complex you make your caging and care regimen, the more things can go wrong. And, as a newbie you won't have a clue about how to handle the crisis. Simple is better, indeed!


Enjoy your little, 8-legged, wonder!

P.S. *Houston?* You live in Houston? As in Texas? (Properly pronounced "Ta'exas" by the locals. ) I spend a lot of time in the Houston area (actually Dickinson) every winter. You might also be interested in *last winter's Texas trip*. You wanna get together for lunch or dinner at a pit barbeque sometime next December?


----------



## malevolentrobot (Jun 22, 2012)

The Weed Man said:


> Yes just because they are more active and you can handle them but that brachypelma is very skittish. They don't hesitate to kick hair just remeber that. I would go with a B. albopilosum because they are very docile and rarely kick hair. IMO just go with a Brachypelma or Grammostola species.


good beginners. i'll throw Avicularia spp. back into the mix just for the heck of it as temperement is no worse than G. rosea most of the time. B. vagans specifically seem to be just as apt to be wonderful (like the one i held for a good 20mins yesterday) as they are to be mad devils (like my first one). regardless i think they are a very striking and underrated tarantula, probably because they are bred so redily now and are rather cheap. 



Pikaia said:


> Everybody has their own favorite, I have several. Each kind of "newbie's best" tarantula has its good points and its not-so-good. Whatever kind you settle on, remember that it will probably not be the last one you'll get, so it's not necessarily a lifetime decision. (Well, since some of them live 30+ years, I guess it could be!) And, if you decide you don't like the one you picked, there are lots of us who'll be glad to help relieve you of the burden.


mr. schultz has a great point. its not really a choice to agonize over much as you'll likely have more and figure out what you want out of your hobby experience with time. some don't stray far from what attracted them initially, while other keepers get more adventerous with time. my personal preferences have fluctuated since i joined the fold 2+ years ago, and continue to still (and i have no doubt will continue before i cycle through owning at least one of all of the different major genera in the hobby). my suggestion is to get acquainted with the search function and research the heck out of what you want and then order it online.


----------



## RyTheTGuy (Jun 22, 2012)

I've owned a rose hair, and I currently own a, Avic avic, B.smithi, and 2 G. pulchripes. By far my favorite is my 3.5" B. smithi! I would say theyre a great starter T and worth the money.


----------



## Rapdem (Jun 22, 2012)

*:d*

My first T was my rosehair (Grammostola rosea) and it was a male very friendly and surprisingly active for rosehair, i now own 3 g.rosea and none were like my first. If I could go back in time i think i would pick a dif T as my starter possibly one of the Avic or i probably would go for GBB (Chromatopelma cyaneopubescens) greenbottle blue, they are very colourfull and are very bold they make tons of webs and grow like a weed as a spiderling i have 2 MM and 1 MF GBB and 3 spiderlings and all of them are docile, in ways i find them similar to A.avics behaviour as they can be spooked and run quickly but overall pretty docile, they are easy to keep similar to G. rosea. If you are looking for something colourfull this T is sure to meet the requirments very beautiful


----------



## Kevbug (Jun 23, 2012)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...ng-a-T-(Well-attempting-to!)&highlight=kevbug Thats my thread when i was choosing which to get when i got mine and i ended up getting a B.Emilia


----------

